# Purina Beyond Grain Free



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I now have three dogs, a 8 year old Pug, 7 year old Yorkie/Poo and a 8 year old Cattle Dog. As I have posted before, the Pug is intolerant to any form of Flaxseed. The Cattle dog is new for us. She had been my daughter's dog, but it was too difficult for my daughter to keep her, so she is now our dog, and we love her.

In any event, as I have previously posted, my Pug is intolerant to any form of flaxseed, which has eliminated almost every brand of Kibble.

I had been feeding the Pug and Yorkie/Poo Farmina Ancestral Grain, but have decided that I want to feed them all the same food, and where we now live, I can't get Farmina locally other then by on line ordering, which I prefer not to do.

I had, before the Farmina, been feeding them the Beyond chicken and Lamb formulas, rotating between them, because I liked the limited ingredients and, in particular, the calcium/phosphorus ratio of the food.

The Cattle dog had also been on Beyond when we got her. 

I recently picked up a bag of the new Purina Beyond grain free kibble. All three dogs love it, poops are good, and they seem to be doing very well on it. Purina is also coming out this month with a new chicken based grain free kibble.

Yes, I know, how irresponsible, Purina and supermarket food. But, my dogs are doing well on it. I am done with the marketing hype regarding the so called better Kibble. When I look at the ingredient lists and mineral content in these so-called premium foods, they are no better, at, at times, much worse then the Purina Beyond kibble. 

Just my view, which I know many, if not most, on the Forum disagree with.

And, by the way, I have had four other Pugs in my lifetime, and none lived past 14, all of whom had been on "Premium" kibble.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My personal belief on what makes a food "premium" has nothing to do with ingredients or anything else on the bag, for the most part. I do prefer foods with more protein sourced from meat than plants, but have tried it (almost) all. A "premium" food is the one YOUR dog/pet does best on. Whether that be a "supermarket" brand or one shipped from overseas. Hades, I've fed Dog Chow because my pups wanted to eat it, and will feed it again because they did well on it. My only concern are "recalls" when it comes to trying out/feeding foods, but those are easy to check out. 
Of course, personally, I would still feed the Farmina. Simply because it is a "different" food, and I don't mean just flavor either. Buy a big bag, freeze some, then just feed it every once in awhile. Keeps from having to order it a lot but still let's you feed it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

You won't get any flames from me! I quite like Purina Beyond. I typically feed Fromm, but recently ran into a problem with delivery (I get it from Chewy and Fed-Ex mysteriously couldn't find my house - after having delivered boxes and boxes from chewy for the last 3 years lol). So I grabbed a bag of Science Diet adult and... nothing happened! Actually poop got a whole lot better ! Now I have a big bag of Fromm to go through, but considering just going with SD instead. 

Also since I was feeding Fromm... my senior bichon, Darby, has had trouble with her liver enzymes for years. I was keeping her on senior food (Precise, SD) and her ALT levels were approaching normal/stable. I got a little too overconfident, I think, and put her on Fromm too. Well guess what. Her ALT is now higher than its ever been, and her AL-P is sky high (over 9000). Not saying Fromm contributed to her liver failure, but the senior food did make a difference in controlling liver damage. Giving her one month back on senior Precise, to see if that helps her values come down, and then moving to L/D with no regrets, and I will not call it garbage, and I will feel no guilt for it. 

I'm still a bit confused about the "right" answers as to which nutrient levels are best (I"m over the grain-free thing, as my dogs do better on grain inclusive anyway). I really liked what Dr.Doolittle has to say about nutrients, and seeing that reflected in my senior dog, it really solidifies it for me. 

Now, I'm going to finish up this small bag of SD adult, but I have to say, their digestion is better than my old favorite Fromm (I really do like it!), and they really like it as well. I should run bloodwork on them sometime- say, feed Fromm for 3 months, do bloodwork on my other 3 dogs, and then switch to SD Adult and see what happens. 

So, long story short, Won't bash you one bit. 

FWIW, my first 2 dogs passed away at 14 and 13. Had been fed raw, home cooked and super premium foods (Orijen, Fromm, PetGUard, Innova/Ca Natural/Evo, The Honest Kitchen, Sojos) and both died from heart failure. Of course I REFUSED doing a prescription diet from the evil SD.  (Or purina or Royal Canin). 

now i have my 13 yr old bichon who basically ate the same things...
 

Also how much should one get hung up on food vs. disease? We know that dogs don't live that long, should we just accept that and enjoy them?


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

Shamrockmommy, thanks for that supporting post. It is so darn frustrating trying to do the best for our fur babies with regard to food.

IMO, it is truly a shame what has happened to the pet food industry lately in terms of the advertising hype and internet misinformation that flows around. I have really found it difficult to sift through the hype and make a sound decision as to what to feed my dogs.

I agree that Dr. Doolittle's posts have been helpful, particularly as to appropriate mineral content.

I will continue to feed the Purina grain free Beyond, as long as they seem to be doing well on it, and then see what their next blood work looks like.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

I have recently found another kibble that seems to meet my need. It is the Go Limited Ingredient Sensitivity+ Shine formulas. 24% protein, good Calcium and Phosphorus levels on an as fed basis, made in Canada in their own plant, and no Flaxseed. I am considering adding it to my rotation.

Anyone have experience with this food?


----------

